# General > General Knives & Blades >  Plain vs. Serrated

## MatthewnOK

It's been a while since we had a nice can of worms opened.  :Tongue Smilie:  For a EDC folding lockback do you guys prefer a plain or serrated edge. I know for cutting rope it is excellent. I know how to sharpen serrations so that's no biggie.

----------


## laughing beetle

I prefer a plain edge for a lockback.  If I need to saw at something I have a camp saw.

----------


## DOGMAN

I like those combo blades, serrated that taper into a drop point. I also like knives like the SOG Team Leader that have a plain edge, then the top of the blade is serrated. That Team Leader is one nice knife IMHO

----------


## Rick

I'm with LB. I like the straight edge better. I don't spend a lot of time cutting cordage so a straight edge serves me better and does a fine job when I do need to cut rope. Besides, I carry a camp saw as well.

----------


## crashdive123

Straight edge most of the time.  Boating or diving I always have a serrated edge with me.

----------


## DOGMAN

I like the serrations because I am around rope alot and I want to be able to cut a dog or person free who is being strangled or pulled apart

----------


## nell67

Straight edge for me,I don't care for a serrated blade at all unless I am slicing a loaf of bread.

----------


## Deer Sniper

If it has to be one or the other than strait. However I like some serrations somewhere on the blade but not the entire blade, in case I need them.

----------


## swampmouse

I have both.  Prefer straightedge because I do not know how to sharpen a serrated.  I have filed a few serrates off and made staights.

----------


## SARKY

BOTH! For most chores I prefer a straight edge. Also in a survival situation it is easier to sharpen a straight edge.

----------


## DOGMAN

Anybody here have a SOG team leader?  I'd like to hear some first hand opinions

----------


## hoosierarcher

If you keep it sharp a straight edge can cut cordage just fine and that is the only job a serrated does better than a plain edge. In fact the plain edge shines at every job you may need it for if kept properly sharpen,honed and clean. The same can not be said of a serrated edge. Serrated edges were invented to appease ignorant, lazy people that wanted to slice bread and such and not have to sharpen their knife often if at all.

----------


## Stairman

serrated for steak knives and bread.

----------


## Sarge47

"Whatever floats your boat!"  I have serrations on my Buck Folders because they came with them.  If I ever need them, then cool, I've get 'em! :Cool2:

----------


## Barefoot

> I like those combo blades, serrated that taper into a drop point.


x2  tis nice to have it when needed.

----------


## vthompson

I have to agree with Jason-Montana, I like the combo blades That way if I need a serrated blade I have it.

----------


## endurance

I prefer straight, but I'm not sure where that comes from.  It might be that it's just out of habit and I started sharpening knives way before there was such a thing as serrated except for bread knives.  Now I just like the look of a non-serrated blade better.

----------


## FVR

I was always a straight edge kinda guy.  Then I was given a Gerber Gator, the one with the combo blade.  Man, that serrated edge has come in handy more than once.

----------


## Nativedude

Straight edge all the way!

Straight edged blades have worked for thousands of years, so why change now?!  :Cool2:

----------


## MatthewnOK

> Straight edge all the way!
> 
> Straight edged blades have worked for thousands of years, so why change now?!


Bleeding people if they were sick was also a common practice for a long time. Would you rather have your wrists cut, or a dose of penicillin  :Sailor:

----------


## Nativedude

> MatthewnOK wrote:*Bleeding people if they were sick was also a common practice for a long time. Would you rather have your wrists cut, or a dose of penicillin*


Wrists cut since I'm allergic to penicillin!  :Dead:   :Lol:   :Dead:   :Lol:   :Dead:   :Lol:   :Dead:   :Lol: 

Besides, that's like comparing apples to oranges!

----------


## MatthewnOK

I'm just saying that if the early civilizations had the technology to make serrations who's to say they wouldn't have. All I meant about the bleeding was that just because it was used for hundreds of years doesn't mean it's the best way to do it.
I'm allergic to penicillin too; you are allergy to cephlosporins are you?

----------


## Rick

Here's a bunch of tutorials folks might enjoy: 

http://www.knifenetwork.com/workshop/index.shtml

I've never worked with Kydex but this looked like a good tutorial for making a Kydex sheath on the cheap. 

http://www.northcoastknives.com/nort...ydexsheath.htm

----------


## locorogue

benchmade presidio 520, PS(partial serrated). CUDA(camillus) Quik-Action Tanto Blade(PS) CU2ST. it's almost ashame to use these gems.

----------


## earlthegoat2

Who needs serrations, keep your blade sharp.

That said in a pinch with no stone serrations might come in handy.

----------


## SnipAR-10

usually my EDC is a cold steel x2 voyager (straight edge 6" blade) leatherman supertool and most of the time a SAK "officer"  I have a few Spyderco's that I like too(serrated)
Belt knife would be my Buck nighthawk 50/50. 
Looking into a K-bar though, haven't decided which one.

----------


## chazlawyer

I've got a few blades in the collection...two folders (three if you count the leatherman) and a few fixed blades...For whatever reason...I've found that I like my edc folder to have a partially serrated edge (thus I prefer my benchmade over my spyderco.  And I've found that I prefer my short ka-bar (plain edge) over my other fixed blades.

----------


## loki

Straight blade all the way. While I do have some knives with serrations and they do serve their purpose rope twine and the like i prefer a straight bladed knife. Just today my daughter is not feeling good with the pollen and all so I made her a nose rag out of an old cotton t-shirt. I was cutting with my benchmade vex and as long as I kept the shirt on the straight edge it cut flawlessly. the second some of the material hit the serration it began to hang up and drag I had to use a lot of force to continue my cut to get a workable piece of cotton material for her nose. Like someone else said just keep your blades sharp and you won't need serrations. None of my fixed blades have serrrations only a few folders.

----------


## tennecedar

> If you keep it sharp a straight edge can cut cordage just fine and that is the only job a serrated does better than a plain edge. In fact the plain edge shines at every job you may need it for if kept properly sharpen,honed and clean. The same can not be said of a serrated edge. *Serrated edges were invented to appease ignorant, lazy people that wanted to slice bread and such and not have to sharpen their knife often if at all*.



I think maybe the serrated knife might have came first. I carry both serrated (Spyderco Rescue) and straight edged (Boker) daily.

----------


## locorogue

> I've got a few blades in the collection...two folders (three if you count the leatherman) and a few fixed blades...For whatever reason...I've found that I like my edc folder to have a partially serrated edge (thus I prefer my benchmade over my spyderco.  And I've found that I prefer my short ka-bar (plain edge) over my other fixed blades.


Nice little colllection. I'm a huge Benchmade fan, and would choose their blades over most. I prefer and usually carry the SEAL pup. Check out the RAT collection. I have the RAT3, D2 tool steel, partial serrated,  :Eek2:

----------


## SARKY

> I'm just saying that if the early civilizations had the technology to make serrations who's to say they wouldn't have. All I meant about the bleeding was that just because it was used for hundreds of years doesn't mean it's the best way to do it.
> I'm allergic to penicillin too; you are allergy to cephlosporins are you?


Early civilizations did have the ability to make serrations, in point of fact, that was all they could make. Take a close look at an obsidian knife or arrow point.

----------


## NCO

Smooth blade all the way. Serrartions work nicely for a while, but eventually it'll get blunt. When that happens it is a (*use your imagination*) to sharpen. I like my knives like my guns, simple and easy.

----------


## Gray Wolf

If you learn how to keep your straight edge sharp you will never need a serrated edge. One question always made me wonder, if you are around and cut rope a lot (NOT KNOWING how to keep a good edge on your straight blade), why do they put the serrated edge on the back end of the blade? To me nell said it, if I want to cut bread, a serrated blade works better, but that's about it, just MHO. Serrated edges tear not cut...  :saberbattle:  Do Lazer sabers have Serrated edges????

----------


## Rick

Dang it! Now I'll spend the rest of the day trying to figure that out. And if they do, how do you keep them sharp? Dang!!!!!!

----------


## laughingbeetle

Light sabers have a cauterizing edge.

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

I prefer a plain blade I do own several combo blades but for me the plain blade shines.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I normally carry a straight edge knife.  The main reason is that you can't carve on wood with a serrated blade.  I do carry a serrated Spyderco on my PFD when paddling, it cuts through ropes and straps much quicker.

----------


## chazlawyer

> Nice little colllection. I'm a huge Benchmade fan, and would choose their blades over most. I prefer and usually carry the SEAL pup. Check out the RAT collection. I have the RAT3, D2 tool steel, partial serrated,


I recently added a RAT-3 to my collection as I wanted a smaller sized fixed blade, but I found the handle on the RAT-3 to be too small.  The blade was exactly what I was looking for, but really needed the handle to be about 1/2 -3/4 inches longer.  Plus I wasn't a big fan of the sheath.  

Basically, I'm looking for a fairly small fixed blade with a nice leather sheath...still looking...

oh and if anyone wants a good deal on a brand new RAT-3...pm me.... :phone:

----------


## tonester

when at work i carry a benchmade griptillian thats partially serrated, i cut a lot of rope, plastic seals and bags open. camping and hikes or when ever im in  the woods prefer only straight edge.

----------


## locorogue

> I recently added a RAT-3 to my collection as I wanted a smaller sized fixed blade, but I found the handle on the RAT-3 to be too small.  The blade was exactly what I was looking for, but really needed the handle to be about 1/2 -3/4 inches longer.  Plus I wasn't a big fan of the sheath.  
> 
> Basically, I'm looking for a fairly small fixed blade with a nice leather sheath...still looking...
> 
> oh and if anyone wants a good deal on a brand new RAT-3...pm me....


I have always preferred Benchmade knives, and they do have fixed blades with longer handles. Check out the other Ontario knives, and SOG. Blackhawk crucible comes to mind also(amongst their others)

----------


## Jonesy

I have always preferred straight edged knives. I have used serrated blades and didn't ever really like the concept for a daily carry or daily use. 

Just the examples of different knives given here you will find different types, angles, sizes, spacing and grinds used for serrations. So maybe a better question would be If you like serrations which manufacturer has the most effective serration grind. What do you use them for daily. I have friends who love them and swear by them...it's fine with me. I prefer to go without them.

----------


## Swamprat1958

> serrated for steak knives and bread.


I agree, serrations are good around the house, but too much trouble to sharpen on a knife that is used all the time.

----------


## cranky1

im a smooth edge guy too but those serated edges sure make short work on ropes. that is why i like my leatherman wave, its got both and i use both about the same amount.

----------


## crashdive123

Hey there Cranky1 - how about making some short work on an intro in the Introduction section.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## Dross

Ok so I bounce around on this issue a lot. I'm still in the market for a knew Bushcraft/trail knife.     Now... Cordage is extremely important in a survival situation and that said, wouldn't a good cord cutting edge be important. However with the serrated edge at the back of the blade you lose the most valuable carving section of the blade. So yeah it might be better if they were reversed, but then how well would it do at skinning game, and filleting fish ext... BUT... my EDC is an old Schrade CH7.  and yeah those serrations come in handy

----------


## crashdive123

While it is true that a serrated edge is very efficient at cutting cordage, it is equally true that a very sharp plain edge will handle the job very well too.

----------


## Rick

Some interesting thoughts on the subject: 

http://www.knifeart.com/knifedfaqbyj1.html

----------


## Dross

> While it is true that a serrated edge is very efficient at cutting cordage, it is equally true that a very sharp plain edge will handle the job very well too.


 School of crashdive 1,  Dross 0  :gimp: 
P.s. Rick I found that link very informative.

----------


## Nath1985

What about for hunting? Does anyone have preferences for which blade type they perfer. Personally I use a webley lockknife that has both plain and surrated parts when im out rabbiting.

----------

